# Ordered me some skin bond/breath right strips!



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Yup. Were gunna do it. We are using the breath right strips and skin bond on Odin's ears once they arrive. I know 4 months is to young, but his ears are just super heavy, and don't seem like they are gunna stand. So, were are using this method. I figured it won't do any harm, so why not try, right? 

I'll post pics once I get it done. Hopefully he won't freak out from them.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I just had ear forms from Germany put in my pup's ears this past weekend. You might want to see if someone has those for you. Good luck. I feel your "pain."


----------



## redsox10 (Jun 12, 2010)

*ears*

What are ear forms


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

not needed, just for owners comfort at puppy's discomfort. check into the calcium cycle of a puppy durign development, during bone growth spurts the calcium is stored then robbed from the ears then stored back up again


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Joshua Sampson:* not needed, just for owners comfort at puppy's discomfort.

And you might be right, but the breeder I bought him from decided to place them in when she saw that at about 5 and 1/2 months old, and nearly done teething, my puppy's ears were not staying up for more than a few moments here and there. The forms are made of lightweight foam of some sort and weigh nothing. They don't seem to be causing any discomfort since he hasn't even acknowledged that they're there. The glue is the same type ostomy patients use, I believe, and he shows absolutely no sign of irritation. He's an import who comes from excellent lines, but who knows? His ears may very well come up on their own, but if I can help it along a bit, then there's no harm from my point of view. And, again, he's certainly not bothered by them at all. Sorry if you are.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

"Ordered me some skin bond/breath right strips!" 

What are you planning on using for the dog? He might be able wait a little longer than you, Spock. :rofl:


----------

